

Ask HN: Why don't mobile sites automatically redirect to desktop versions? - mayneack

I know there are plenty of services to redirect normal pages to mobile versions when viewed on a phone/tablet, but shouldn't the mobile ones be able to check for desktop browsers and make the reverse switch?
======
cleverjake
Because until the last couple years, mobile was a second class citizen. A vast
majority of the web is still desktop first, and therefore, the expected and
default view. The trend that reverses this will likely be a mobile-first
responsive design, where the site scales up automatically on the clientside.

